# Songs for Buck and Katie



## quicksilver (Jun 20, 2008)

I got so excited driving home and couldn't wait to post.
I can't believe, in my excitement, or in what I was hearing, I didn't break the speed limit.​ 
I truly felt this was a tune Buck was telling Katie...
It made me want to dance, and for the first time since
LAST friday, when our solumn trip began with Katie, I was smiling from ear to ear.​ 
Live Version:
YouTube - Billy Joel- Travelin' Prayer​ 
 ​ 

It lifted my heart for the first time in a week.
I hope it does the same for ALL of you.​


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 20, 2008)

since I am deaf and unable to hear music or singing , I looked up the lyrics to that song. It touched my heart even reading it...Billy Joel - Travelin' Prayer Lyrics


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 20, 2008)

LadyCook, I'm glad you felt so.
I didn't think to look up the lyrics. I'll do so.​


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 20, 2008)

It fits perfectly for Katie I would like to print on good glossy phot paper decorate it with old fashioned roses put it in a frame and send it to her. If it's OK with everyone else. It would be from all of us.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm glad another thinks so. 
Thanks, jpmc, that's a great idea. 
I'm not creative, so I'm glad someone else thought of it.​


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me too.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 20, 2008)

Great song. I've always liked it.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 20, 2008)

jpmc, give credit where credit is due. If you do this, have it come from you. It was your idea.
Made by...........you, with love..............us, at DC.​


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 20, 2008)

I just made a framed poem with the Rainbow Bridge and antique roses for a friend whose cat passed lt came out great.  I waited at least three weeks before I gave it to her just to let her go thru at least some of the grieving process.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 20, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> jpmc, give credit where credit is due. If you do this, have it come from you. It was your idea.
> 
> 
> Made by...........you, with love..............us, at DC.​


  Nope aint gonna you found the song and I feel that anyone else agrees then it comes from all of us with credit to you for finding this beautiful song. Maybe someone else can burn the song on a cd as well I don't have a cd burner.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2008)

OK quicksilver - I have to be honest - I have avoided this post because I could actually feel it was a happy thread and I just wasn't feeling happy.  I knew NOTHING about it - I just didn't feel like being happy.  Why did I get a happy vibe from a title I didn't even understand 

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is wonderful and it actually lifted my spirits!  I'm so glad I ventured in here!!!  I think this is perfect!

Thank you! 

I could actually understand this version better while reading these words.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoever may burn a CD for Katie,(I don't have a burner either) please do the recording studio version (remaster, that Kitchenelf posted), which I tried to post with the other version, but didn't work out for some? reason.​ 
I think it's easier to take, and cleaner, calmer.​ 
*(Sorry we made you HaPpY, Kitchenelf. HA!)*
*no I'm NOT!*​ 
Ya know, the human spirit can only take so much pain in before it has to come out somehow. Song or eating. Eating or song. ................Why not BOTH??!!??!!?!?!?​


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 21, 2008)

I got it centered, printed in dark blue font. All I need is to get to town to find a nice frame then I will decorate so as it all fits perfectly in frame. I will show all of you when it's done. Then I need to know where to send it I guess one of the admins, also whomever burns cd should send it also so they can be sent together. Maybe someone could come up with a nice card with all our signatures to go with it as well. Oh and perhaps a small bouquet as well. It will be a few days until I can get to town but I will get it done. I think it would be a nice gift after things have calmed down a bit for Katie.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 21, 2008)

jpmc, thank you so much for your efforts.
 I'm sure Katie will adore it when she is able to absorb it.​


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 21, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> jpmc, thank you so much for your efforts.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Katie will adore it when she is able to absorb it.​


  Oh, I'm more than happy to do it. I will wait a couple of weeks or so to give her time to settle into life again.


----------



## Constance (Jun 21, 2008)

*Our song for Buck*

From Kim and me:

YouTube - Somewhere Over the Rainbow


----------



## csalt (Jun 21, 2008)

Another song for Buck and Katie
Bette Midler - The Rose Lyrics


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I​It lifted my heart for the first time in a week.
> I hope it does the same for ALL of you.​



mission accomplished, quicksilver.  inspiring!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2008)

this sounds like some nice front porch music to me....

YouTube - Tommy Emmanuel - Angelina


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

These two current songs by Alicia Keys and Mariah Carey:

YouTube - Alicia Keys - Like You'll Never See Me Again

YouTube - Mariah Carey - Bye Bye (Official Video)


----------



## cara (Jun 21, 2008)

R.E.M. - Everybody hurts

Lyrics


----------



## Constance (Jun 21, 2008)

I love this...we're having our own memorial party for Buck! 

Kim's on his way with a big cooler of Rocky Mountain Fever Water.


----------



## Constance (Jun 21, 2008)

This song means a lot to Kim and me...we love Willie Nelson's version, but I couldn't find a decent video, and the Carter Family does it the good old Kentucky way. 

YouTube - Carter Family- Will The Circle Be Unbroken.


----------



## cara (Jun 21, 2008)

found more

Josh Groban & Lara Fabian- For always

lyrics


Within Temptation - our farewell

lyrics


Within Temptation - Memories

lyrics


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 2. One I posted before, will repost here. Leon Lewis- Footprints in the sand.
YouTube - Leona Lewis - Footprints In The Sand
also, can't find a clip, it's too old, but, here are lyrics.

Kathy Mattea - Where Have You Been? LYRICS

YouTube - Patty Loveless - How Can I Help You Say Goodbye


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, I love all the songs but who is willing to burn a cd and make a customized cd cover ? I can't I don't have a cd burner. Also we need a nice card to go with it and some flowers I will even spring for a sweet simple bouquet. All we need to do is pull it all together. I don't know about the rest of you but it makes me feel alot better to do something else other than the other support we all sent.


----------



## mikki (Jun 22, 2008)

If I can get the songs to download on my puter ( been having problems with it) I can make a cd, I can try to start it Wed. when i'm done working for a week.Ive never done a CD cover though


----------



## cara (Jun 22, 2008)

I do have a burner,     but it maybe better if someone from the states does it?

It might be a problem to get all the songs ready for burning...
Do you want all these songs on CD or make a decision?


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 22, 2008)

I thought I would add this one, although I cried my eyes out, thinking how beautiful.​ 
Just gonna list lyrics here:​ 
Sarah McLachlin - Hold On Lyrics​ 
or if you can't pull that up, try​ 
www.lastfm/music/Sarah+Mclachlan/+videos/+l-xfsNEJdOYEo 
​


----------



## Constance (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube - The Highwaymen - Highwayman


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 22, 2008)

Great - thanks for the link to the live music quicksilver and then thanks to ladycook61 so I could read it. Go for it JP - credit doesn't matter, that we are thinking of her does. 
Great job guys and gals.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube - Paul Potts (Time To Say Goodbye)

may peace be with you .....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 22, 2008)

If you are going to burn all these onto CD you are going to need the mp3 versions of them. The YouTube links will only work if you are going to download and save the video and burn it onto a DVD.
Bearshare works great on finding and downloading music, unless you go thru one of the pay per song sites.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 22, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Great - thanks for the link to the live music quicksilver and then thanks to ladycook61 so I could read it. Go for it JP - credit doesn't matter, that we are thinking of her does.
> Great job guys and gals.


  Sounds like we may need to makea boxed set of CDs  Once it all gets put together it will be from all of us anyway with all the songs suggested.


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2008)

Fly high, Buck...You're a free bird now!

YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Free Bird Live 1977


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 24, 2008)

The only one I couldn't find in MP3 format off Bearshare was Billy Joel Travelin Prayer.
Still hunting for that one.


----------



## cara (Jun 24, 2008)

I just found out I don't have the Piano Man on CD yet, otherwise I would have done that for you and sent you the file....
almost every Billy Joel, but not that one...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 28, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I got it centered, printed in dark blue font. All I need is to get to town to find a nice frame then I will decorate so as it all fits perfectly in frame. I will show all of you when it's done. Then I need to know where to send it I guess one of the admins, also whomever burns cd should send it also so they can be sent together. Maybe someone could come up with a nice card with all our signatures to go with it as well. Oh and perhaps a small bouquet as well. It will be a few days until I can get to town but I will get it done. I think it would be a nice gift after things have calmed down a bit for Katie.


 
 So as I said before I will get this done I will finally get to town this Monday or Tuesday to get the frame. Just like Katie it's a long drive to town for me at least 140 miles round trip. I PM Alix to find out how to send it. Now all we need is the CD who will make it? It would be nice to send it all at once. Now all I wish for is a signed card from all that wished Katie the best. Is there someone here that can do this I don't know how to do this. I will also get the flowers going from all of us with the help of Alix.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks again, jpmc.
140 miles? Where do you live, on the moon!
Loving the boondox myself (although I don't live there anymore), it does have it's drawbacks, but many, many more pluses. Lucky you.
Haven't seen any feedback about the CD or card.
I know I'm not equiped or knowledgable about either.​


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Thanks again, jpmc.
> 
> 140 miles? Where do you live, on the moon!
> Loving the boondox myself (although I don't live there anymore), it does have it's drawbacks, but many, many more pluses. Lucky you.
> ...


 I live 45 miles from town with nothing but mountains and trees in between but if I want to get decent produce etc I need to drive another 20 something miles to the next small town. It's such a pain in the *** takes the whole day to get all the errands done as I only go every 2-3 weeks. But I love living here.
 I'm sure someone will get the CD together


----------



## Katie H (Jul 26, 2008)

*"Thank You" for the beautiful gift!*

The UPS man left a package on my doorstep yesterday.  I didn't realize it until this morning when I opened the breakfast room door to feed my outside kitties.  (There are 5 exterior doors to the house and, since I wasn't expecting any deliveries, I didn't think to look for anything left at any of the doors.)

Inside the box was a little bag with a beautifully-wrapped gift and a card.  I opened it and found a framed Billy Joel song, _Travelin' Prayer_.  It was printed in dark royal blue ink and was decorated all 'round with cutouts of antique roses and other beautiful flowers.  The frame is a lovely burnished gold.  It's a special gift and I treasure it.  I've put it on the table beside my bed so I can see it before I say "Good night" to Joe and go to sleep.

I'm a big Billy Joel fan but was not familiar with this particular song.  After I read the words, I felt as though Joe was talking to me.  I'm crying now as I tell you all how much your thoughts and kindness means to me.

I'm touched by the effort that went into this and I want to especially thank jpmcgrew for the patience it must've taken to cut out and apply all the tiny flowers and assemble the whole thing.

Thank you, everyone.  You're the best!  I'm glad I have you to lean on.


----------

